# Newbie says Hi!



## bigstol (May 21, 2013)

Hey guys,

New to this board, but not new to the game. Have been BB for the last 10 years and have recently incorporated power lifting into my training as well. I am gonna be a sponge and absorb whatever info I can get in terms of supps and training. I don't play politics or get involved in flame wars with people. From what I can tell, this board is pretty much free of bickering and other non sense, which is awesome. I look forward to talking with a lot of you!

Bigstol


----------



## Arnold (May 21, 2013)

bigstol, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## stevekc73 (May 21, 2013)

Welcome aboard bigstol!


----------



## heavylifting1 (May 21, 2013)

Welcome on board


----------



## brazey (May 22, 2013)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## baby1 (May 22, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## blergs. (May 22, 2013)

welcome


----------



## sneedham (May 22, 2013)

*bigstol Welcome.....*


----------



## charley (May 22, 2013)

_*

  welcome!!!
*_


----------



## JCBourne (May 22, 2013)

If your looking for quality, good steroids please check the link in my  signature! He is a sponsor here with many good reviews. When making an  order tell him "JCBOURNE from IronMag" sent you. You will get added  bonus goodies in your package!


----------



## Sherk (May 22, 2013)

Welcome to IMF bro. 


http://www.alphamalepharmaceuticals.com/

Official Board Rep for AMA.


----------



## massai (Jun 12, 2013)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## megapumps1234 (Jun 16, 2013)

hey


----------



## Bobby Cicero (Jun 23, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## sigsez (Jun 24, 2013)

hi


----------

